# 10 Year old Ariens 8524 drive won't disengage when clutch released



## Garry Cook (Feb 16, 2014)

Recently, my Ariens 8524 started to remain in drive even with the clutch disengaged. It seems to do this only after a few minutes of normal performance. All adjustments appear to be within specs. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. (All gears are affected)


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Hi Garry
The clutch is not disengaging if it is staying in gear. Could be a lubrication issue or a weak return spring. Since it is not occurring all the time, I would suspect binding issue somewhere in the clutch linkage. MH


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Pretty common. It just needs some oil in the shaft that pivots in and out when the handle is pressed. Take the belt cover and / or bottom cover off and pull the handle up and down and see where the metal disc the belt and friction wheel ride on slides back and forth. Oil it up.


----------

